# This is not our war :o(



## DistToistlyea (Apr 27, 2008)

The Lord is my Shepherd; I shall not want. (lack) 
He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: 
He leadeth me beside the still waters. 
He restoreth my soul: 
He leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for His name’ sake. 

Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, 
I will fear no evil: For thou art with me; 
Thy rod and thy staff, they comfort me. 
Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies; 
Thou annointest my head with oil; My cup runneth over. 

Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life, 
and I will dwell in the House of the Lord forever.


----------

